# Earthrise: 250 at f/11



## OrionsByte (Dec 21, 2013)

Great little video on the 45th anniversary of the "Earthrise" photo shot from Apollo 8. 

http://sploid.gizmodo.com/this-is-how-the-most-famous-photo-of-all-time-was-taken-1487282719


----------

